# هديّة منكَ يا الله كل ما يُصيبُني....



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2009)

*هديّة منكَ يا الله كل ما يُصيبُني....*​ 




​ إذا  الأوجـاع سمـرتنـي​  وصـرتُ  حليـف الألــم​ أذا  الغيـوم راودتنـــي​ وزارنـي  اليـأس والسـأم​ سجــدتُ  أصلّــي    أتمتــم بســـّري​ كــل  مــا يصيبنـــي    هــديــّة منـــكَ  يـا الله​ 



​ إذا أدمعـت  عيـونـي ​ وغـاب  عنـّي ضوء النهــار​ إذا  تكسّـرت غصـونـي​  ولـذت من ذاتـيَ  بالفـرار​ سجــدتُ  أصلّــي    أتمتــم بســـّري​ كــل مــا  يصيبنـــي    هــديــّة منـــك يـا الله​ 



​ إذا  الأوهــام غـرقتنــي​ إذا  خاننــي الأصدقــاء​ إذا  الأحـلامُ غــادَرَتْنـــي​  وأصبــحَ صيفــيَ  شتــاء​ سجــدتُ  أصلّــي    أتمتــم بســـّري​ كــلُّ  مــا يصيبنـــي    هــديــّةٌ منـــكَ  يـا الله​ 



​



​


----------



## nounna (11 يوليو 2009)

كل ما اطلبه  يارب هى هديتك 

يارب انت فاديا انت ابويا اللى ليا تعالى نور عنيا واسكب نعمتك فيا 

عاوز منك هديه مش من الارض ديه ايدك الحلوة التقيه تفتحلى نور الوصيه 

يمكن طلبى ببساطه يمكن بعشم زياده منت ابويا اللى ليا وانت اللى تحس بيا 

عارف انى انا مسكين من غير وجودك حزين عارف اننا غلبان من غير حبك عطشان 

شكرا ليك ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 يوليو 2009)

امين

شكرا عالصلاة الحلوة 

تحيتي​


----------



## lovely dove (11 يوليو 2009)

امين 
رووووووووعة ياكليمو 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك
​


----------



## happy angel (12 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى كليمووو صلاة رااائعه جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## zezza (13 يوليو 2009)

نشكر الله على كل حال و من اجل كل حال و فى كل حال 
شكرا كليم على الصلاة الجميلة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *هديّة منكَ يا الله كل ما يُصيبُني....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

:download:








*فى منتهى الرقة *
*والصور تخدم الموضوع *
*والموضوع يخدم الروحانية *
*والروحانية تخدم احلى تقييم *
*لاحلى موضوع فعلا كل ما يصيبنى هدية منك يا رب *


​


----------



## monmooon (13 يوليو 2009)

*امين 
بجد صلاه روعه 
ربنا يبارك فيك ياكليمو
صلي من اجلي​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





شكرااااااا جزيلا اختي اسميشال

على روعة ردك وحضورك الجميل

وتقييمك الكريم

بركة العلي تظللك..


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2009)

nounna

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2009)

pepo_meme

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Mary Gergees (17 يوليو 2009)

*جميله اوووووووووووووووووى يا كليمو بجد
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## marloforever (18 يوليو 2009)

*اتعلمت حاجة جديدة : )
thanks*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2009)

happy angel
اشكرك اختي الكريمة

لمرورك العطر
بركة العلي تظللك


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2009)

monmooon

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2009)

zezza

شكرااااااا جزيلا اختي 

على روعة ردك وحضورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## fight the devil (19 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك يارب على كل شي تسمح به في حياتي
نعمتك تكفيني يارب 
وجودك مالي لي حياتي يا يسوع


اشكرك اخي كليمو الصلاه جميله فعلا
ربنا يباك خدمتك يارب


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2009)

monmooon

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2009)

Mary Gergees

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2009)

marloforever

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2009)

salman shamoon

شكرااا لمرورك الكريم

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

